#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: ΓΟΚ  73  και  όροι δόμησης

## sisifos

Συνάδελφοι  γεια  σας 

Ήθελα  να  ρωτήσω πως   αντιμετωπίζουμε  την   περίπτωση   διώροφης   κατοικίας   με ΓΟΚ  73 ( κατασκευή  74)  , κατά τον Έλενχο  που  έκανα  έχει  τηρήσει τις  πλάγιες  αποστάσεις 2,5  μέτρα  από  τα  όρια  αλλά  έχει  κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις  με  τις  διαστάσεις  του  κτιρίου   άνω του  2%   , αλλά και  στο  εμβαδόν ,  συνέστησα  στον  ιδιοκτήτη  να το   δηλώσει  με το  4014     , κόλλησα  όμως  στα  επιτρεπομένους όρους  δόμησης    με  βολεύει  να το  κάνω  με  τους όρους δόμησης  τους  σημερινούς και  τον  ΓΟΚ  85,  συνάδελφος  όμως  μου  είπε  ότι αυτό  δεν  γίνεται  διότι θα  κολλήσω   στο   Δ=3+0,10Η  αλλά και  στο  ιδεατό  στέρεο  και   στις  θέσεις  στάθμευσης( δεν  έχει ) ,  ισχύει αυτό  εφόσον  το  κτίριο  είναι  ήδη  στο Δ=2,5  σωστά  τοποθετημένο με άδεια  και  εκείνη την  εποχή  δεν  είχαν  ιδεατό στερεό , ούτε  θέσεις στάθμευσης .

----------


## Xάρης

Ουσιαστικά αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις είναι μίξη των ΓΟΚ 73 και ΓΟΚ 85 κατά πως σε συμφέρει.
Αυτό που όμως γνωρίζουμε όπως ήδη ανέφερες είναι επιλογή είτε του ΓΟΚ 73 είτε του ΓΟΚ 85 αναλόγως ποιος μας συμφέρει.
Δεν γίνεται πουθενά αναφορά για μίξη των δύο και προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα.

----------


## sisifos

Εννοώ   να  πάρω  ΣΔ  , ποσοστό κάλυψη ,  ύψος   σημερινά  από  πολεοδομία  και  να  συντάξω το  διάγραμμα κάλυψης  με τον  παλιό  ΓΟΚ ,  αυτό  γίνεται σωστά ;

----------


## siaom

Καλησπέρα,

Διαβάζοντας τον ΓΟΚ '73 (για συνεχές σύστημα) βρίσκω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον αριθμό ορόφων και όχι το ύψος. Η περίπτωσή μου είναι βιομηχανικό υπόστεγο μονώροφο και δεν βρίσκω κάτι για αυτό. Οι όροι δόμησης που ίσχυαν κατά την έκδοση της άδειας αναφέρανε για το ύψος "κατά ΓΟΚ".

Το πιο σχετικό που βρήκα στον ΓΟΚ ' 73 είναι στο *ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Θ (ΠΑΡΕΚΚΛΙΣΕΙΣ) - ΑΡΘΡΟ 102 - Παρ. 1,2*. Αναφέρει ότι το ύψος για βιομηχανική χρήση προκύπτει από υπουργική απόφαση. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει ή να με κατατοπίσει να ψάξω κάπου αλλού;



Ευχαριστώ

----------

